

Ask HN: where/how to find programming tutors? - bodyshotboyz

What are some of the successful ways HNers have  found programming tutors&#x2F;advice?<p>As a junior develop doing contract work, I don&#x27;t really have access to senior-level engineering advice, and I would pay for the ability to have a stronger &#x2F; senior engineer mentor me on the week nights&#x2F;weekends, run through old and current code projects, teach me best practices, etc.  In-person would be ideal, but open to the idea of virtual sessions if there&#x27;s a good resource out there.<p>(I attend programming-related discussions and hackathons via Meetup, but am looking for more direct mentorship from developers)
======
angersock
Try hitting people up in their email addresses in their profiles--one of the
cool things about the internet is that we can ask people we don't know
personally if they'd be interested in corresponding.

